# Lone Wolf climbing stick hooks for harness



## Cutt'em Jack (Aug 3, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## PA B0WHUNT3R (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks, like a great idea. Any chance you can post a video of you climbing with this method? Thanks


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

I use the 12" Nite Ize Gear Ties. They are basically a giant rubber-coated twist tie, and are very strong and quiet.  I like that your hook idea has a little less fumbling to free the stick though.


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

Maui Rhino said:


> I use the 12" Nite Ize Gear Ties. They are basically a giant rubber-coated twist tie, and are very strong and quiet. I like that your hook idea has a little less fumbling to free the stick though.


I have some 18" Nite Ize that I hang all 4 of my sticks from on my wall when I am storing them! Much stronger than they look. Nice call.


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

PA B0WHUNT3R said:


> Looks, like a great idea. Any chance you can post a video of you climbing with this method? Thanks


Yes, I will do that. I have someone painting my house right now, so I would feel kind of stupid making a video in my yard. The audio really stunk when I self-filmed my last one, so I will also need to recruit some help from the wife or kids. 
Maybe later this week.


----------



## PA B0WHUNT3R (Feb 13, 2010)

Even if you can't make a video a picture of you wearing the sticks would be good enough. I really like the idea I'm just curious whether or not they will clank while climbing. I use 5 sticks so 4 would be attached to the belt.


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm in a tree right now. I will try to remember to take a pic when I climb down for lunch (or to get my deer).






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA B0WHUNT3R (Feb 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Alot of these tips/tricks are new to me. Most of my stands are hung prior to the season, so time is never really an issue. I do like the idea of not having to climb up and down to retrieve another stick though. My question is, where is the stand while the sticks are being put up? On your back? Has anyone found a good way to include the stand while the sticks are being hung?


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

ndbwhunter said:


> Alot of these tips/tricks are new to me. Most of my stands are hung prior to the season, so time is never really an issue. I do like the idea of not having to climb up and down to retrieve another stick though. My question is, where is the stand while the sticks are being put up? On your back? Has anyone found a good way to include the stand while the sticks are being hung?


Yes,
The stand is on my back when I do it usually. I usually set my stand and sticks, cam-lock the stand with my hands (I do it again when I get in the stand). 
I climb back down and add layers of clothes and put my fanny pack on, then climb back up, pull up my bow and hunt. 2 trips up is just not a big deal to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ_WI (Feb 5, 2003)

When I get to the tree and put the treestand on the ground with sticks backpack/fannypack, and clothes.

I quietly as possible unpack the stand/gear.

I put up the first two sticks, then I prep everything to be hauled up the tree. I put the backpack down and attach the hoist rope. I then loop my extra clothes through a self tightening loop on hte hoist rope right on top of the backpack. I lay my bow on top of the clothing and pull 4 feet of rope and attach the hoist rope.

I put on my climbing harness, put the treestand on my back (stuffing the two straps in my pocket). I extend the stick straps full length and put my head through the loop draping one on the left and one on the right so they don't clink together.

I then climb with the lineman harness and install the two additional steps. Set safety strap, hang the stand, cam lock set the stand. Install any hooks if it's a new tree. Pull up bow, clothes and pack.

I then get the bow ready and sit down for awhile to cool down before getting dressed. I try not to sweat so go slow.


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

PJ_WI said:


> When I get to the tree and put the treestand on the ground with sticks backpack/fannypack, and clothes.
> 
> I quietly as possible unpack the stand/gear.
> 
> ...


That is a very solid routine right there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PJ_WI (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks,

When I switch the lonewolf straps over to ropes, I'll be really quiet. Every once in awhile I still smack one of the buckles on something.

One time on public land I setup in a tree about 50 yards from a guy and he never heard me. It was funny because I sat down and surveyed the area and we both looked at each other at the same time. He nearly fell out of his stand. I was going to move and he waved for me to stay. When we talked after hunting close he said he was going to pickup the LW hangon and sticks tonight if he could get to the store before closing.


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

That is really quiet! I think you will be Ninja-esque when you get the rope attachments. I thought about switching to rope for my stand attachment, too, but the cam strap still has an advantage if you do the cam lock method because you can additionally tighten after lifting the front and letting it slide down. I switched the cam buckle out for a rope on the bottom versa button, but I usually don't even use the bottom one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ_WI (Feb 5, 2003)

I was thinking about the rope for the stands but decided against it. I like your idea of one strap and one rope.

My original stand only has one versa button and I don't notice any difference between one and tow straps. One strap actually cams better. I guess I would notice a difference if a strap failed though. Note to self order one more versa button.



mtsrunner said:


> That is really quiet! I think you will be Ninja-esque when you get the rope attachments. I thought about switching to rope for my stand attachment, too, but the cam strap still has an advantage if you do the cam lock method because you can additionally tighten after lifting the front and letting it slide down. I switched the cam buckle out for a rope on the bottom versa button, but I usually don't even use the bottom one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Aug 3, 2005)

I never use the second strap on my alpha. It really does nothing and if the top strap breaks, it's going down regardless if you have the second strap on or not. If you cam lock it with your foot, it's recommended not to use the second strap as it puts too much pressure on the stand and could damage it or the straps. Once it's cam locked in, it doesn't budge.


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

Cutt'em Jack said:


> I never use the second strap on my alpha. It really does nothing and if the top strap breaks, it's going down regardless if you have the second strap on or not. If you cam lock it with your foot, it's recommended not to use the second strap as it puts too much pressure on the stand and could damage it or the straps. Once it's cam locked in, it doesn't budge.


You're right. Now that I think about it, the second strap isn't doing anything when I cam lock the stand.


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

mtsrunner said:


> You're right. Now that I think about it, the second strap isn't doing anything when I cam lock the stand.


I actually talked to Jared (president of Lone Wolf) today and he made a good point about the lower strap/versa button. 
Even if you cam lock the stand with the top button, the lower will help keep it solid if you happen to bump the side as you enter or exit the stand. I will probably use the rope method on the bottom versa button AFTER cam locking the stand. I won't get the rope ultra-tight, so it won't be fighting the upper strap. 
Hope that makes sense as I have written it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm27m (Sep 25, 2008)

PA B0WHUNT3R said:


> Even if you can't make a video a picture of you wearing the sticks would be good enough. I really like the idea I'm just curious whether or not they will clank while climbing. I use 5 sticks so 4 would be attached to the belt.


I hang two off my harness in a similar manner, one on the left and one on the right. They don't clank. I can add a third down my back without too much issue but I imagine that four would be a little too crowded. Never hurts to try though!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Aug 3, 2005)

If you're using 5 sticks, I'd hang the first two, then load up with the other three. Quiet and wouldn't have to worry about clanking.


----------



## PA B0WHUNT3R (Feb 13, 2010)

Cutt'em Jack said:


> If you're using 5 sticks, I'd hang the first two, then load up with the other three. Quiet and wouldn't have to worry about clanking.


Yep, I thought of that right after I posted it. That's what I'm going to end up doing.


----------



## 5forks (Apr 20, 2010)

A friend of mine put this clip togethet. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cFvpF_FjXo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------

